

Xbox 720 rumored to be GPU/CPU powerhouse; always-on Internet required - rkalla
http://www.vg247.com/2012/04/02/xbox-720-detailed-blu-ray-inside-always-on-netcon-required/

======
rkalla
As a continuation of the conversation about PS4[1], the previously rumored
Xbox 720 specs that were conservative (AMD 6000-series equivalent GPU with
dual or quad-core integrated design) may be invalidated by the latest leak,
more specifically:

    
    
      1. Dual, independent AMD GPU design 
      (can render two scenes independently -- not Crossfire 
      which splits 1 scene across multiple cards)
    
      2. GPUs will be based on AMD's latest high-end 7000-series
      tech.
    
      3. 4 or 6 CPU cores; 1 dedicated to Kinect.
    
      4. I assume: integrated Kinect device.
    
      5. Always-on internet connection for anti-piracy/DRM.
    
      6. Blu-ray drive
    

There were rumors a few months ago that MS was considering a no-disk device,
but as other people have argued, we aren't there yet.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3786624>

